# Sure Cuts a Lot Now has a Rhinestone feature



## ramdisk

I just upgraded my Sure Cuts a Lot (SCAL, SCAL2) to version 2.038 This is a free upgrade if you are already licensed for SCAL2. I noticed now that under the objects menu there is an option to change your design to a Rhinestone template!! For those of us that use SCAL and have had to use some other program to import your rhinestone vectors it looks like we can now do it right within SCAL!!! yay!!! I know that they have craft robo and cricut support for cutting, and not sure what other cutters it supports. Just some exciting news.. I had been putting off buying funtime and looks like that was a good thing since I already own SCAL2. 

Just another rhinestone software option.

Nick


----------



## allhamps

Boy, this rhinestone software is popping up faster than rabbits reproduce


----------



## SandyMcC

allhamps said:


> Boy, this rhinestone software is popping up faster than rabbits reproduce


lolol You can definitely say THAT again! Good one! lol


----------



## BML Builder

I guess that is because the bling is becoming so popular everyone wants to get into the action. That could be a good thing for those of us doing the rhinestoning!!


----------



## ramdisk

Quick update: Here are the settings I have been using to cut green template material that I got online.

Cricut settings:
Blade: deep cut
Speed: med
Pressure: low

SCAL2 settings:
Rhinestone size: 2-3 times the size of the stones you plan on using
Multicut: with low pressure use 3x to 4x multicut, this will keep the holes round and fully cut


----------



## SandyMcC

I think that it's a very good sign! Even though the argument could be made that the home crafters will be making their own stuff instead of buying items from you guys, the numbers doing this won't be hugely significant. Plus, they tend to be making simple designs and buying their stones by the gross! And using their home irons to set the stones. So, you won't see them ever doing elaborate designs or wanting to do the shirts for the entire cheer squad or whatever! In my observation, it's more about being able to make a few gifts or a few things for their kids or maybe a shirt or two to show off to their friends.


----------



## SandyMcC

ramdisk said:


> Quick update: Here are the settings I have been using to cut green template material that I got online.
> 
> Cricut settings:
> Blade: deep cut
> Speed: med
> Pressure: low
> 
> SCAL2 settings:
> Rhinestone size: 2-3 times the size of the stones you plan on using
> Multicut: with low pressure use 3x to 4x multicut, this will keep the holes round and fully cut


Nick, regarding the Rhinestone Size... do you mean... 2 -3 menu choices larger? Versus 2-3 times the size? 

BTW, I see you're in Amarillo? I was born in Muleshoe! Also, I have a KNK Maxx customer in Amarillo if you ever want a demo. She's been a KNK user for years.


----------



## ramdisk

SandyMcC said:


> Nick, regarding the Rhinestone Size... do you mean... 2 -3 menu choices larger? Versus 2-3 times the size?
> 
> BTW, I see you're in Amarillo? I was born in Muleshoe! Also, I have a KNK Maxx customer in Amarillo if you ever want a demo. She's been a KNK user for years.



I have been trying to do some testing to see if there are any hard and fast rules about which size to select, but for now if I have SS10 stones, I have been using SS14 stone size. As I do some more testing with the template material I hope to come up with a listing such as SS10; use SS14 SS12 use SS16 etc. I have a few stones that are SS10, 12, 20 so should be able to at least get those sizes locked down.

I actually started with a Roland Stika STX-8 cutter, but have found the cricut to be much much faster and easier to control than the old Stika. I am still pretty much doing the hobby thing but have sent out about 500 shirts screenprinted, rhinestoned, or heat transfer over the last year. The KNK looks like it would definately be an upgrade over the cricut, but will have to wait and see. My goal for now is to just break even with the toys I have!


----------



## SandyMcC

ramdisk said:


> I have been trying to do some testing to see if there are any hard and fast rules about which size to select, but for now if I have SS10 stones, I have been using SS14 stone size. As I do some more testing with the template material I hope to come up with a listing such as SS10; use SS14 SS12 use SS16 etc. I have a few stones that are SS10, 12, 20 so should be able to at least get those sizes locked down.
> 
> I actually started with a Roland Stika STX-8 cutter, but have found the cricut to be much much faster and easier to control than the old Stika. I am still pretty much doing the hobby thing but have sent out about 500 shirts screenprinted, rhinestoned, or heat transfer over the last year. The KNK looks like it would definately be an upgrade over the cricut, but will have to wait and see. My goal for now is to just break even with the toys I have!


Okay... that makes sense about the sizing. That's fairly consistent with what others have been doing with other programs.


----------



## pupunizo

ramdisk said:


> I just upgraded my Sure Cuts a Lot (SCAL, SCAL2) to version 2.038 This is a free upgrade if you are already licensed for SCAL2. I noticed now that under the objects menu there is an option to change your design to a Rhinestone template!! For those of us that use SCAL and have had to use some other program to import your rhinestone vectors it looks like we can now do it right within SCAL!!! yay!!! I know that they have craft robo and cricut support for cutting, and not sure what other cutters it supports. Just some exciting news.. I had been putting off buying funtime and looks like that was a good thing since I already own SCAL2.
> 
> Just another rhinestone software option.
> 
> Nick



Nick, can you be so kind and tell us where you got to download the upgrade for 2.0? I have it and can't seem to find the 2.038 version.


----------



## ramdisk

pupunizo said:


> Nick, can you be so kind and tell us where you got to download the upgrade for 2.0? I have it and can't seem to find the 2.038 version.


Sure here is a link for download. If you do not have a current license key for 2.0 it will operate in demo/tryout mode.

Craft Edge: Download Software to Cut your True Type fonts with Cricut

It is now up to version 2.039

Thanks
Nick


----------



## jnpgram

ramdisk said:


> Sure here is a link for download. If you do not have a current license key for 2.0 it will operate in demo/tryout mode.
> 
> Craft Edge: Download Software to Cut your True Type fonts with Cricut
> 
> It is now up to version 2.039
> 
> Thanks
> Nick


I have version 2.0 and the download worked great. I have a quick question....can the design be tweaked? Currently, in KNK, if I think a stone is out of place, I can move it. Can that be done with the cricut? Thanks.


----------



## ramdisk

So far it seems that you have to "break apart" or ungroup the image to adjust the rhinestones, once you do that any resizing etc, changes the size/shape of the circles. I hope that the developers fix this in a subsequent release, because that would be a really useful feature. I guess that since this is a really new feature we can hope they improve on it! But at least I didnt have to buy a new piece of software to do rhinestones and it cuts right on the cricut. 

Nick


----------



## Necess by Nita

I have tried cutting the green template material with my cricut and it will not cut all the way through and sometimes the holes don't line up with the muticut feature with SCAL. My settings are Medium Pressure Medium Speed Blade 6 and muticut 4.

Can you help?

Thanks

Nita


----------



## ramdisk

Necess by Nita said:


> I have tried cutting the green template material with my cricut and it will not cut all the way through and sometimes the holes don't line up with the muticut feature with SCAL. My settings are Medium Pressure Medium Speed Blade 6 and muticut 4.
> 
> Can you help?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Nita


Nita, you may check to see that it cuts correctly with cartridges. I ended up sending my unit back to provocraft for a replacement because it was not completing cuts. It sounds like something may not be aligned right if the multicuts are off. Mine were dead on every time.

Nick


----------



## Okiestitcher

I tried to use my Cricut to cut a rhinestone template. It said it was cutting, then finished, but the cricut never moved, never cut anything. Anybody else having this issue?


----------



## Necess by Nita

I had the same problem. Reported it to SCAL support sent them file but no response and it is 2 weeks later. So, went and bought a robocraftpro. Just waiting for my deepcut blade to get here so I can start cutting. Software that came with robocraft pro seems pretty easy. I wil see

Nita


----------



## landon21

Did anyone have trouble when they did the upgrade? SCAL says it does NOT support cricut for the new upgrade to 3.0. I'm worried it won't work with my cricut if I do upgrade. 

As for those having trouble cutting with SCAL even though it says cutting and nothing happens.... I have had this when my file was too large and would cut outside the mat area. Try making it smaller and see if that helps.


----------



## bek416

Oh so many options.. I don't have SCAL but I believe I can get it for my Cricut. (I have the big one) I apparently need a usb cable or parallel port?

What kind of template material works well in the Cricut? Do you need to replace your blades more often?

I am SO excited to get started if this is the case....
Thanks for the post!


----------



## SandyMcC

The latest version, SCAL 3, does not cut to the Cricut. Provo Craft, which produces the Cricut, filed law suits against the owners of both SCAL and Make-The-Cut, thus neither program can support the Cricut any longer. You might be able to find SCAL 2 on E Bay, but I don't know that it has a rhinestone feature.


----------



## bek416

Oh for crap's sakes..... seriously! Unbelievable...... *sigh* 

That would have made my life so much easier!


----------



## SandyMcC

Provo Craft did NOT like losing cartridge sales because of these other software programs working with their machines. Personally, I think they made a huge mistake because there are all kinds of crafters out there and there always have been. Some far prefer using cartridges and have no interest in designing their own files while at the other extreme end, there are crafters who will ONLY design their own files. And there are lots of crafters that fall in between.

PC could have catered to all and offered their own program for designing from scratch. Instead, they ignored the needs of all but the ones who hate computers and ended us ticking off so many of their current customers that there have been huge boycotts against PC. Many Cricut owners have opted to buy other brands of cutters now just to be able to design files, as well as find free cutting files in SVG, AI, EPS, TTF, and DXF formats.


----------



## Fenrir

Yeah, at this point if you want a craft cutter and are even basic level computer literate there is _no_ reason to buy a Cricut over a Silhouette, the only downside I see is that you can't go run and grab a carrier mat if you're at a convention and have an emergency need for one (I think Hobby Lobby does carry them now, but they're not nearly as widespread as Joann and Michaels are).

I got a killer deal on mine and bought SCAL2 shortly before they were forced to stop selling it. I'm not entirely thrilled with it either, Make-The-Cut did a better job on tiny text than SCAL2 did, but since they both are forbidden from supporting Cricut there will never be a fix for it.


----------



## royster13

The great thing about the "free enterprise system" is the owners get to decide how they run their businesses.....And by looking at all the PC stuff at my local Walmart, I am guessing they are still making money....


----------



## Fenrir

Funny, both of the local Walmarts here completely discontinued Cricut products about 2 months ago. One of the Michaels has reduced the product line as well. I think the new Cricuts that came out recently didn't sell nearly as well as they were expecting them to.


----------



## memgen

Help please Help. I updated my computer last night (windows 7) and now sure cuts a lot will not open. It was a automatic up date. Can any one give me any help with this?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Spirit Sparkle

I sorry I can't help with the issue with SCAL not working after the update, that sucks!

I agree with Sandy, PC really did a disservice on the machine. I have been using mine successfully to cut the Sticky Flock and Decal Material but I will be upgrading in the near future to a professional cutter. I bought a 65* blade and its lasted for awhile. I have been told the Roland 65* blade will work in the Cricut so I have that for back up. This info came from My Shirt Connection and they have been really nice and helpful.

I know some people diss the cricut but if you have SCAL and Inkscape you can make templates (I did and I'm still learning). FYI, if you are getting ready to try to do this I found that the cricut isn't calibrated so your holes will probably be too small. When you make the template in Inkscape try 3.8mm and when you take it to Sure Cuts (mine is NEVER the right size). Use the sizing tool, do a preview (make sure everything looks good, cuz sometimes it goes psycho on me). Oh and the circles are mostly ovals.


----------



## SparkleWear

Spirit Sparkle said:


> I agree with Sandy, PC really did a disservice on the machine. I have been using mine successfully to cut the Sticky Flock and Decal Material but I will be upgrading in the near future to a professional cutter. I bought a 65* blade and its lasted for awhile. I have been told the Roland 65* blade will work in the Cricut so I have that for back up. This info came from My Shirt Connection and they have been really nice and helpful.
> 
> I know some people diss the cricut but if you have SCAL and Inkscape you can make templates (I did and I'm still learning). FYI, if you are getting ready to try to do this I found that the cricut isn't calibrated so your holes will probably be too small. When you make the template in Inkscape try 3.8mm and when you take it to Sure Cuts (mine is NEVER the right size). Use the sizing tool, do a preview (make sure everything looks good, cuz sometimes it goes psycho on me). Oh and the circles are mostly ovals.


Maggie, what settings do you use on your Cricut to cut the Sticky Flock? I'm trying to make mine work for templates without any software (unfortunately, I got my Cricut right after the SCAL issue) and I'm open for suggestions. An upgrade to another cutter isn't in the budget just yet, so I have to try to make do. Oh, and I've been getting ovals too. What is the smallest size you've been able to cut?


----------



## Spirit Sparkle

Hi Teri,

I can get about 2.8mm, at least that's what it is in Inkscape! Lord knows what the Cricut thinks it is! I resize everything because it just won't hold the sizing. First thing, you need a 65 degree blade. I've purchased mine from tshirt connection.com, however, they no longer carry it. They suggested using the Roland 65 degree blade, I have one and it works. Works on glitter flex too but that will dull the blade pretty quick! My settings for sticky flock are blade depth 4, speed medium and pressure medium, at least at the start, as the blade dulls I increase the speed and pressure. I do a small sample cut to make sure everything is working and off I go! Remember to remove the sticky flock from its backing sheet and put it on the Cricut's mat. When you go to pull it up, see which side leaves more whole on the Cricut mat, sticky flock seems to have one edge that likes easier. At one point I read to make a double cut. I did that more often than not the holes were always slightly off and it ruined the sticky flock template, so I now just do the single cut and its been fine.

Good luck! I tried using the designer program for the Cricut but never had any luck with it, they (PC) said you could design using it but I always had trouble with it! If you know someone with it, try using a file from Inkscape. If the design program can read it, that might solve it for you because it will allow you to read those SVG files.

Maggie


----------



## SparkleWear

Spirit Sparkle said:


> Hi Teri,
> 
> I can get about 2.8mm, at least that's what it is in Inkscape! Lord knows what the Cricut thinks it is! I resize everything because it just won't hold the sizing. First thing, you need a 65 degree blade. I've purchased mine from tshirt connection.com, however, they no longer carry it. They suggested using the Roland 65 degree blade, I have one and it works. Works on glitter flex too but that will dull the blade pretty quick! My settings for sticky flock are blade depth 4, speed medium and pressure medium, at least at the start, as the blade dulls I increase the speed and pressure. I do a small sample cut to make sure everything is working and off I go! Remember to remove the sticky flock from its backing sheet and put it on the Cricut's mat. When you go to pull it up, see which side leaves more whole on the Cricut mat, sticky flock seems to have one edge that likes easier. At one point I read to make a double cut. I did that more often than not the holes were always slightly off and it ruined the sticky flock template, so I now just do the single cut and its been fine.
> 
> Good luck! I tried using the designer program for the Cricut but never had any luck with it, they (PC) said you could design using it but I always had trouble with it! If you know someone with it, try using a file from Inkscape. If the design program can read it, that might solve it for you because it will allow you to read those SVG files.
> 
> Maggie


Thanks Maggie, great info!! Are you referring to PC's Cricut Craft Room program? I use it all the time. Love it! That's what I'll be using to attempt the template. I have the deep cut blade, but probably need a new one. Think I'm gonna look into Inkscape too. So Inkscape uses SVG files that the Cricut recognizes?

Thanks SOOO much for letting me pick your brain!!


----------



## Spirit Sparkle

I thought the program was called Design something but that was years ago, so it is probably the same thing. I haven't had to use the deep cut blade, its the angle of the 65 degree that you need, the sticky flock isn't really dense like chip board, most of it is fuzz. The 65 degree angle reminds of an exacto blade, you get better cut quality with it.

Inkscape allows me to make changes to the design, if I purchased a template and the holes are too small I can break it apart and resize. I couldn't that with sure cuts a lot, its only for cutting. If I want to make my own designs, I do that in Inkscape as I save it as an SVG. This file can be read by sure cuts a lot which sends it to the Cricut. It probably takes me 3 to 4 times long than it I had a commerical cutter but I've been able to do this for less than a year and am getting ready to buy my first cutter and probably upgrade from Inkscape.

Ya know, sure cuts a lot does offer free designs, no not for rhinestones. But they are SVG files, if you can grab one of those and open it with the PC Cricut craft room program, then you know it should work. Also, Inkscape is free and there a woman from Australia who has a couple of YouTube vids that will help, I put in Cricut and Inkscape and found her. Her name is Carolyn something. That's how I learned interpolate and a couple of other things that Inkscape can do.

Let me know if need anything else, I'm not an expert but I can try!

Good luck!

Maggie


----------



## SparkleWear

Spirit Sparkle said:


> I thought the program was called Design something but that was years ago, so it is probably the same thing. I haven't had to use the deep cut blade, its the angle of the 65 degree that you need, the sticky flock isn't really dense like chip board, most of it is fuzz. The 65 degree angle reminds of an exacto blade, you get better cut quality with it.
> 
> Inkscape allows me to make changes to the design, if I purchased a template and the holes are too small I can break it apart and resize. I couldn't that with sure cuts a lot, its only for cutting. If I want to make my own designs, I do that in Inkscape as I save it as an SVG. This file can be read by sure cuts a lot which sends it to the Cricut. It probably takes me 3 to 4 times long than it I had a commerical cutter but I've been able to do this for less than a year and am getting ready to buy my first cutter and probably upgrade from Inkscape.
> 
> Ya know, sure cuts a lot does offer free designs, no not for rhinestones. But they are SVG files, if you can grab one of those and open it with the PC Cricut craft room program, then you know it should work. Also, Inkscape is free and there a woman from Australia who has a couple of YouTube vids that will help, I put in Cricut and Inkscape and found her. Her name is Carolyn something. That's how I learned interpolate and a couple of other things that Inkscape can do.
> 
> Let me know if need anything else, I'm not an expert but I can try!
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Maggie


Maggie, you're an expert to me!!  Gotcha on the blade. Gonna do some experimenting with all the info you provided. Again, thanks so much for your help!!


----------

